# Cubase 9.5 - First Look



## lucor




----------



## jonathanwright

Early this year, the main page says 'Preparing for Cubase 9.5 Launch'.

https://www.steinberg.net/maintenance/?id=9073&L=1


----------



## lucor

Yeah it seems like it will be available once the page has updated, in the video description it says "Cubase Pro 9.5 is now available".
Still not sure if it's worth it for me just for the improved automation. I hope the bezier curves are also included in the midi editor, then it's an instant buy for me.


----------



## jonathanwright

Definitely some interesting stuff in the video, personally I'm hoping the Mac UI issues have been solved!


----------



## J-M

Render click track to audio...finally!


----------



## stigc56

The metronome update is very cool.


----------



## R. Soul

Bezier curves, drag and drop browser, scale automation without points, direct offline processing alone are worth the update for me.
Actually, any update is probably worth it for me, as I never registered my 9.0 - just waiting for this so I can upgrade for free


----------



## jamwerks

Man, loooots of cool novelties. Finally some cc drawing capability on par with Logic! Hope they swaped out the current expression map menu for how they do it in Dorico!


----------



## Pablocrespo

I have bashed steinberg in the past, but this has a lot of user requested features, nicely done steinberg!


----------



## Jaap

Never knew I could get so excited by new metronome sounds  (bye bye custom metronome track!)


----------



## J-M

Pablocrespo said:


> I have bashed steinberg in the past, but this has a lot of user requested features, nicely done steinberg!



They'll listen...once we complain for a few years.


----------



## Pablocrespo

Yeah, I know. i have complaining for years, but better late than ever, and I hope is a new kind of user-developer relationship


----------



## stigc56

Pablocrespo said:


> Yeah, I know. i have complaining for years, but better late than ever, and I hope is a new kind of user-developer relationship


Easy, easy now!!


----------



## jononotbono

So stoked for this release!


----------



## AdamKmusic

Ah holding off upgrading to 9 might have paid off!


----------



## pixel

This update is great. I didn't expected so many new features in 9.5.


----------



## URL

Lovely-free update...?
I wish a function for midi/audio channel to be "more integrated" when I open midi tracks in
arrange window I have a option to open responded audio ch.


----------



## Noam Guterman

URL said:


> Lovely-free update...?


Yeah, about that.....


----------



## lucor

It's live.  
https://www.steinberg.net/en/products/cubase/what_is_new_in_cubase_95.html


----------



## jonathanwright

Downloading....


----------



## jonathanwright

Installed and booted up, giving it a test run.

The new colour schemes option makes it a lot easer to pick a nice UI colour.


----------



## J-M

Only 60 euros? What is this sorcery? Please do share how it runs for you...I do have free time this afternoon...


----------



## Pablocrespo

Now I am looking more fondly at console 1....please talk me out of it


----------



## Lassi Tani

Yeah, only 60e! Last update was more expensive, if I remember correctly.


----------



## J-M

sekkosiki said:


> Yeah, only 60e! Last update was more expensive, if I remember correctly.



It was 99 euros, this update seems much more useful. If it isn't riddled with bugs, I might upgrade soon...


----------



## jonathanwright

After a _very_ quick run through; the UI (on a Mac) does feel a little bit better, I haven't experienced any jerkiness yet, although I haven't opened a large project.

As I said before, the new colour scheme picker makes it much easier to select a UI you like, and it's pretty easy to customise.

It's nice to have the loudness meter in the main window (leaves a bit more room in the mixer).

The file browser is useful, although I've created a couple of favourite locations and they keep coming up as empty.

Dragging files into the sampler track now saves the files in the audio folder.

Dragging a MIDI file into the sampler track is surprisingly good fun and works well so far.

Automation curves are nice.

Still getting to grips with how the _Direct Offline Processing_ works.


----------



## J-M

jonathanwright said:


> After a _very_ quick run through; the UI (on a Mac) does feel a little bit better, I haven't experienced any jerkiness yet, although I haven't opened a large project.
> 
> As I said before, the new colour scheme picker makes it much easier to select a UI you like, and it's pretty easy to customise.
> 
> It's nice to have the loudness meter in the main window (leaves a bit more room in the mixer).
> 
> The file browser is useful, although I've created a couple of favourite locations and they keep coming up as empty.
> 
> Dragging files into the sampler track now saves the files in the audio folder.
> 
> Dragging a MIDI file into the sampler track is surprisingly good fun and works well so far.
> 
> Automation curves are nice.
> 
> Still getting to grips with how the _Direct Offline Processing_ works.



Direct Offline Processing is the most interesting thing to me in this update. Hope it runs well on PC too!


----------



## jonathanwright

MrLinssi said:


> Direct Offline Processing is the most interesting thing to me in this update. Hope it runs well on PC too!



So far I've got it to work when just applying an effect to the entire audio file, I'm trying to figure out if it possible to use automation on the effect (so the reverb mix could be increased for example), no idea if that's possible just yet.

Unless I'm missing a setting, it also seems as if the processing is contained within the audio file, so if you apply a reverb, the tail will stop as soon as the audio file stops.

UPDATE: On the last point, you can adjust the tail settings so this doesn't happen.


----------



## jamwerks

Wondering if the automation enhancements apply also to the CC's?


----------



## InLight-Tone

Well, I made a mistake and went to Reaper earlier this year, but bought Cubase again 2 weeks ago with my tail between my legs. I'm so sorry Cubey, I'll never take you for granted again...


----------



## jonathanwright

jamwerks said:


> Wondering if the automation enhancements apply also to the CC's?



No, MIDI CC's in the piano roll are drawn in the same way they have in previous versions.


----------



## J-M

jonathanwright said:


> No, MIDI CC's in the piano roll are drawn in the same way they have in previous versions.



Well that's a shame. :(


----------



## jamwerks

jonathanwright said:


> No, MIDI CC's in the piano roll are drawn in the same way they have in previous versions.


Ouch! What a drag!! Maybe they didn't have time to implement all that for now. Hopefully won't have to wait a year for that!


----------



## zolhof

The click pattern editor is a most welcome addition. Loving it! No more messing with the tempo/signature track (subsequently the entire project argh) to get different accents and feel on the fly.

Also, adapt to zoom


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

jamwerks said:


> Ouch! What a drag!! Maybe they didn't have time to implement all that for now. Hopefully won't have to wait a year for that!



I wouldn't count on it ! Automation in the Project Window was already quite different than the way it is implemented in the Piano Roll...

Edit : Is this english ? Sorry if itsn't, I'm french and had a rough night !


----------



## Rob Elliott

jonathanwright said:


> No, MIDI CC's in the piano roll are drawn in the same way they have in previous versions.


BIGGEST bummer of the update. I'd pay three times the price of the update just to have this one TIME SAVER (Bezier curves in the midi editor.) :(


----------



## Musicam

GREAT WORK STEINBERG! Please add Anymixpro!


----------



## Musicam

Daw to be or not to be. The question!


----------



## stigc56

Well the metronome set-up is cool, but if I select 6/8 and 3+3 in the subdivision, I want the bar-pattern in the editor to reflect that, but it doesn't. ;-(


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

Just launched it to check it out. 16 insert slots! Cool!


----------



## milliontown

Also gutted by no bezier curves in the key editor. I was so excited...


----------



## holywilly

2 questions for 9.5 owners:
1. Does it run on OS X Yosemite?
2. How’s the new video engine? Can we bounce video directly from 9.5?


----------



## Vik

jamwerks said:


> Man, loooots of cool novelties. Finally some cc drawing capability on par with Logic! Hope they swaped out the current expression map menu for how they do it in Dorico!


How is the Dorico solution better?


----------



## zolhof

holywilly said:


> 2. How’s the new video engine? Can we bounce video directly from 9.5?



Nope and still a CPU hog.


----------



## T.j.

Has anyone succesfully moved/imported their key commands?
I moved them to the new folder but they're not showing up and the 'import key commands window' doesn't recognize them as valid key command files.

Same seems to be happening for logical editor presets, they're not showing up.
(I vaguely recall this from the move to 9.0 as well)

The presets folder is located at (local drive) C:/programfiles/steinberg/cubase9.5/presets/keycommands (correct?)
I would take me a while to make new ones so I guess I'm sticking to 9.0 for a bit longer unless someone has a solution.


----------



## jamwerks

Vik said:


> How is the Dorico solution better?


Same tool different window for selecting then. I have several hundred expression maps, and having to select them on a scroll is so 1990's, not to say 190 B.C.


----------



## zolhof

Just did a quick comparison, same video loaded in both 9.0 and 9.5:

9.0.30 - 29% CPU usage
9.5 - 25% CPU usage
_(Consider around 1.5% of error in both cases)_

It's better, but still a crappy performance. My gtx1070 is sitting idle, completely oblivious to Cubase's video engine.

I'm on Windows 10 Pro 64 btw


----------



## zvenx

T.j. said:


> Has anyone succesfully moved/imported their key commands?
> I moved them to the new folder but they're not showing up and the 'import key commands window' doesn't recognize them as valid key command files.
> 
> Same seems to be happening for logical editor presets, they're not showing up.
> (I vaguely recall this from the move to 9.0 as well)
> 
> The presets folder is located at (local drive) C:/programfiles/steinberg/cubase9.5/presets/keycommands (correct?)
> I would take me a while to make new ones so I guess I'm sticking to 9.0 for a bit longer unless someone has a solution.




Hi. no
thats the factory presets... yours are in your preference folder... not at my pc right now, but it is in your appdata/roaming something or other subfolders.
rsp


----------



## T.j.

zvenx said:


> Hi. no
> thats the factory presets... yours are in your preference folder... not at my pc right now, but it is in your appdata/roaming something or other subfolders.
> rsp



Right, that's where I went initially but under '9.5./presets' there were only 2 folder (click sound sets & staff presets) so I figured the location had changed.
Just copying them from the 9.0 folder into 9.5 however worked (basically just adding folders that were 'missing'), thanks a bunch!


----------



## khollister

Just got my copy updated. So far:

Real-time ASIO performance on an armed track seems a bit better. In particular I can hammer one of the Spitfire string performance legato patches at a buffer of 96 (@44.1k) and not come close to clicking, unlike with 9.0 (Kontakt multi-processor turned OFF). Other stuff (e.g. Omni multi) is not much different.
The Devices menu is gone and stuff is rearranged under the Studio menu
The Appearance preference group is renamed User Interface (thought it was missing at first).
The Control Room and meter zones are great.


----------



## chrisphan

I literally said OMG out loud when I heard Bezier curves. Finally


----------



## Musicam

Well I think now in FL STUDIO LIFETIME FREE UPDATES.


----------



## wbacer

Looks like this is a popular update. The Steinberg site is all jammed up.
Patience...


----------



## chrisphan

How do I transfer all of my personal saved data (templates, presets and such) from 8.5 to 9.5?


----------



## manifest

Found this on the steinberg forums, Alt+Shift Locating (without the need to click an empty space)
https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=250&t=126309


----------



## devonmyles

Yes, a very good update for a Steinberg .5 release.


----------



## danielb

jamwerks said:


> Same tool different window for selecting then. I have several hundred expression maps, and having to select them on a scroll is so 1990's, not to say 190 B.C.


Can't believe they didn't update that  really a shame


----------



## ceemusic

All is well here, so far seems solid. There's always an update shortly after the release for minor fixes anyway.


----------



## DMDComposer

Guys!

You can target disabled tracks in the PLE.


----------



## Pablocrespo

It would be nice to know what other changes are in the PLE, steinberg how about a list?


----------



## DMDComposer

Pablocrespo said:


> It would be nice to know what other changes are in the PLE, steinberg how about a list?


I agree. I wish they would release a full list of the updates/changes instead of hunting for them.


----------



## jamwerks

Still sour on the lack of new CC drawing capabilities. A lot of what is now possible with automation in Cubase, was possible for CC's in Logic 7 years ago. I've never taken the time to write a feature request, thinking that it's so basic, of course it's coming in the next version, but no. Really disappointed.


----------



## PeterKorcek

I think it's a solid update from them, we'll see if it will be extra buggy or not (there are always bugs). Metronome - nice, meter on the right in the main window - nice, bezier - nice, etc. I know it's not perfect, but they finally added many things people were wanting for a long time - hopefully they will further improve upon them.


----------



## kavinsky

chrisphan said:


> I literally said OMG out loud when I heard Bezier curves. Finally


No bezier curves in midi CC editor I suppose?
Only automation?


----------



## DMDComposer

kavinsky said:


> No bezier curves in midi CC editor I suppose?
> Only automation?


Unless there is an option to turn on for this... i'm not seeing it currently when I'm working int he midi cc editor. The audio automation shows the bezier but I dont see it for midi. =(


----------



## jononotbono

DMDComposer said:


> Guys!
> 
> You can target disabled tracks in the PLE.



YES! This is great news!


----------



## jonathanwright

The send pre/post fader colours seem to have been switched for some reason.


----------



## pixel

Ok can somebody jump to 2040 and buy me pc that can handle 64bit audio engine?  It's a total overkill for my machine. Btw I'm curious if anyone is able to hear difference between 32/64bit


----------



## DMDComposer

jonathanwright said:


> The send pre/post fader colours seem to have been switched for some reason.


I noticed this too... pretty much all my colors had to be redone since their new color system or coding. Other than that all my preferences and key-commands I copied over with no problem.


----------



## Rob Elliott

jamwerks said:


> Still sour on the lack of new CC drawing capabilities. A lot of what is now possible with automation in Cubase, was possible for CC's in Logic 7 years ago. I've never taken the time to write a feature request, thinking that it's so basic, of course it's coming in the next version, but no. Really disappointed.


+14.23 quadrillion :(


----------



## mburellmusic

Working great here!


----------



## khollister

pixel said:


> Ok can somebody jump to 2040 and buy me pc that can handle 64bit audio engine?  It's a total overkill for my machine. Btw I'm curious if anyone is able to hear difference between 32/64bit



I can't say I've done an audio A/B but I'm running the 64bit engine and my record armed track real-time ASIO performance is as good or slightly better with a 96 buffer than on 9.0.30 with the same buffer size. Not sure if 32 bit processing is better but it appears there isn't a performance hit for 64 bit in 9.5.


----------



## DaddyO

Really disappointed that the bezier curves are not available in the Key Editor. If they were I would enthusiastically upgrade on that basis alone.


----------



## khollister

InLight-Tone said:


> Well, I made a mistake and went to Reaper earlier this year, but bought Cubase again 2 weeks ago with my tail between my legs. I'm so sorry Cubey, I'll never take you for granted again...



Yeah I took a detour through Reaper the last month or so (driven by what I thought was hugely better real-time performance) but I'm back to Cubase as well. In part due to features and in part due to the performance not being nearly as much better on Reaper as I thought. It turns out the real time performance meter in Reaper is wildly optimistic whereas the Cubase one is pretty spot on. I was getting audible clicks & pops in Reaper with the RT CPU showing 25% where I was good to go on Cubase with the same instrument until the RT meter actually clipped and lit the red overload bar on the far right. I would estimate about a 15% difference, not the indicated 100+% by the Reaper meters.


----------



## LFO

Seeing bezier curves and then later realizing they don't apply for CC editing is probably the biggest disappointment I've had since I started using Cubase 20 years ago.


----------



## pixel

khollister said:


> I can't say I've done an audio A/B but I'm running the 64bit engine and my record armed track real-time ASIO performance is as good or slightly better with a 96 buffer than on 9.0.30 with the same buffer size. Not sure if 32 bit processing is better but it appears there isn't a performance hit for 64 bit in 9.5.



Somehow now it's ok on my machine with the same projects. Maybe Cubase had to cool down after installation


----------



## stigc56

Looking forward to the deeper Console 1 integration, hopefully start 2018!


----------



## dcoscina

LFO said:


> Seeing bezier curves and then later realizing they don't apply for CC editing is probably the biggest disappointment I've had since I started using Cubase 20 years ago.


Yeah I was bummed at that too. I bought Cubase Elements 9.5 as an upgrade for $19 so it wasn't an expensive lesson.


----------



## jamwerks

stigc56 said:


> Looking forward to the deeper Console 1 integration, hopefully start 2018!


Yes interesting that Steinberg would do this. Might be that they've thus decided not to do any controllers of their own.


----------



## khollister

jamwerks said:


> Yes interesting that Steinberg would do this. Might be that they've thus decided not to do any controllers of their own.



Unless Steinberg was going to offer a competing product, they would have no reason not to do this. It not only adds value to Cubase but potentially protects market share by removing another reason someone might choose S1 over Cubase.


----------



## woodsdenis

jonathanwright said:


> Definitely some interesting stuff in the video, personally I'm hoping the Mac UI issues have been solved!


Seems zippier here but I don't use a Retina screen which gives more issues.


----------



## jononotbono

So. I'll just leave this here... someone has to say it. Cubase 9.5 Asio Guard and VEPro 6?


----------



## MisteR

Great. All of my Izotope plugins are blacklisted.


----------



## khollister

MisteR said:


> Great. All of my Izotope plugins are blacklisted.


Just the VST 2 ones - my 2.4 and 3 versions of Iris 2 work fine


----------



## MisteR

khollister said:


> Just the VST 2 ones - my 2.4 and 3 versions of Iris 2 work fine


No, very few of my VST3s make it through. Just Trash 2. Not Alloy, Insight, Iris, Nectar, Ozone 6 or 7, RX3 or 4, etc. I'm on a Mac running El Capitan. A quick google search shows no rhyme or reason or consistency (yet) in what setup gets what blacklisted. But many have experienced this I guess with the Izotopes.


----------



## khollister

MisteR said:


> No, very few of my VST3s make it through. Just Trash 2. Not Alloy, Insight, Iris, Nectar, Ozone 6 or 7, RX3 or 4, etc. I'm on a Mac running El Capitan. A quick google search shows no rhyme or reason or consistency (yet) in what setup gets what blacklisted. But many have experienced this I guess with the Izotopes.



Oh, I'm on Windows 10. There aren't AU versions for the Mac?


----------



## JPQ

jonathanwright said:


> Definitely some interesting stuff in the video, personally I'm hoping the Mac UI issues have been solved!


What you mean?


----------



## Ryan

Looks like a great update! Love the new features :D


----------



## Daniel James

MisteR said:


> Great. All of my Izotope plugins are blacklisted.



Most of my plugins blacklisted when I upgraded to 9. I just loaded them back in anyways with no more crashes than usual.

On a side note I hope we get curves on CC data next.

-DJ


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Well as soon as I manipulate midi data Cubase 9.5 Crashes (OS Sierra)


----------



## Jaap

The update runs smooth here and loving the update and also disappointed that the new cc editting is only for the automation, but otherwise it runs good with the exception of the elicenser, which took me 4 times to run the maintenance tasks, run as administrator in windows 10 before it stopped nagging me about all kinds of things and issues.


----------



## shomynik

Not sure what to make of this update. Nice new features, but none game changing for me (and others like me) as a heavy midi manipulator. If those curves were implemented with CCs, it would be a different situation... the old automations were not something holding me back. Nor do I need the control room always opened, I am sure I'm gonna keep using it in the mixer. Don't care about plugin makeup either... offline processing, great, but I dont mind adding one more track... Midi into sample track, another nice shortcut, sure...

This larger amount of inserts is actually making a problem for me, coz my workflow is based on using the project window as much as possible and avoiding opening the mixer. I made all of my midi/audio routings in the inspector and have all the inserts, sends and faders there opened all the time for every instrument/articulation. But now, with much longer insert list, with AFAIK no possibility to hide some of them (like in mixer), fader+sends+inserts don't fit in my 1400pix hight of the screen anymore. A slight bummer...  I guess I have to write a feature request for the next release, hiding not-used inserts in the inspector.

It seems to me that this update is heavily featured towards one side of the studio production, and not really for the other, which is kind of a shame for me coz I would say that the other (midi) side is something that made Cubase huge. Focusing the market part that is less covered, and neglecting the part that you own, is kind of lame to me. I say, make them all happy! I am just romantic like that! 

I went and bought this update the moment I saw it, and I will continue to do the same for every next one coz Cubase is my DAW of choice, a great tool that makes my work possible, and I am really not a guy who normally complains about someones work however it affects me, I am happy about other people getting the features that they wanted, the features that I am gonna use for sure, but...I guess I am just little sensitive to corporate strategies and stuff 

Milos


----------



## jonathanwright

JPQ said:


> What you mean?



Some Mac users have had issues with a slow, jerky playback, a long delay when using tools like the scissors and just a generally sluggish UI. It's been so bad that I've had to move over to Logic for the last year. It appears this may have been fixed in this released.

After playing around for a while, it seems to be a pretty solid version with some welcome improvements. 

Although I'm surprised to see the beta testers in the Steinberg forum are responding to new bug threads by calling them 'known issues'. Why release it earlier than usual then? Fix the known bugs first, or at least let users know what the bugs are rather than us having to discover them, then have take the time to post about them on forums. It's still a paid update, after all.

For now I'll be sticking with Logic. Most of the new features in Cubase 9.5 already exist and I must admit I've become really used to smooth scrolling and zooming using gestures on my Magic Trackpad, but maybe that's just me .


----------



## jononotbono

jonathanwright said:


> Some Mac users have had issues with a slow, jerky playback, a long delay when using tools like the scissors and just a generally sluggish UI. It's been so bad that I've had to move over to Logic for the last year. It appears this may have been fixed in this released.



Man, if someone could confirm this has been fixed it would make my day.


----------



## MarcusD

Finally, bezier curves!! Always disliked drawing automation in Cubase... 64bit is also much welcomed.


----------



## URL

9.5 dont load 9 projects with vep6...never had this problem before in other updates..anyone?
edit: win 10


----------



## Jaap

URL said:


> 9.5 dont load 9 projects with vep6...never had this problem before in other updates..anyone?
> edit: win 10



With VEP5 yesterday evening it didn't connect the VEP instances, but was tired and left it, then w10 applied the fall creators update (Tried to delay that with 3 days as prompted, but apparently Microsoft has a different view on what is 3 days, but that as a sidenote) and this morning the project loaded without any problem. I have not upgraded to VEP 6 yet (not using it much anymore) so dunno if my problem yesterday was just a minor thingie or that the VEP problems are related to w10 or the Cubase update and while typing I have no idea if this actually any helpful at all


----------



## URL

Vep6/win 10 C.U and CB 9 works, the only change is CB9.5 and the damn thing refuse to load old projects. so strange
can't find anything why this should be a problem
the strange thing is CB9 loads a few instrument and the freeze


----------



## shomynik

URL said:


> 9.5 dont load 9 projects with vep6...never had this problem before in other updates..anyone?
> edit: win 10


Loaded C9.0.30/VEP6 project without any problems. All of the Cubase user prefs transfered, only had very minor key command transfer issue for now.


----------



## MisteR

Daniel James said:


> Most of my plugins blacklisted when I upgraded to 9. I just loaded them back in anyways with no more crashes than usual.
> 
> On a side note I hope we get curves on CC data next.
> 
> -DJ


Thanks, Daniel. Yeah I was upgrading from 8.5 so Sentinel was new to me. On kvr, I found last year's 9.0 thread about it so finally up to speed now. Seems the Sierra upgrade may help with Izotopes.


----------



## URL

shomynik said:


> Loaded C9.0.30/VEP6 project without any problems. All of the Cubase user prefs transfered, only had very minor key command transfer issue for now.



Good to hear, could be a plugin or...


----------



## shomynik

Just noticed one thing, when transferring or copying a midi event from one to another track, midi event doesn't get the new track name despite the "parts get track names" pref option ticked.

From the manual:

"If the Parts Get Track Names option is activated, and you move an event from one track to another, the moved event will automatically be named according to its new track. To access this option, open the Preferences dialog and select Editing."

It doesn't work like that here at all. I tried in C9 and it was the same there. Haven't noticed this until now. Anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## lucor

shomynik said:


> Just noticed one thing, when transferring or copying a midi event from one to another track, midi event doesn't get the new track name despite the "parts get track names" pref option ticked.
> 
> From the manual:
> 
> "If the Parts Get Track Names option is activated, and you move an event from one track to another, the moved event will automatically be named according to its new track. To access this option, open the Preferences dialog and select Editing."
> 
> It doesn't work like that here at all. I tried in C9 and it was the same there. Haven't noticed this until now. Anyone else with the same problem?


For me it's still working.


----------



## shomynik

lucor said:


> For me it's still working.


Interesting. Maybe it's project related. Thanks.


----------



## wbacer

shomynik said:


> Just noticed one thing, when transferring or copying a midi event from one to another track, midi event doesn't get the new track name despite the "parts get track names" pref option ticked.
> 
> From the manual:
> 
> "If the Parts Get Track Names option is activated, and you move an event from one track to another, the moved event will automatically be named according to its new track. To access this option, open the Preferences dialog and select Editing."
> 
> It doesn't work like that here at all. I tried in C9 and it was the same there. Haven't noticed this until now. Anyone else with the same problem?


I just tried this on my Mac running the 9.5 update and it automatically renamed the event. Thanks for the heads up, I didn't have that feature checked before, what a time saver.


----------



## shomynik

wbacer said:


> I just tried this on my Mac running the 9.5 update and it automatically renamed the event. Thanks for the heads up, I didn't have that feature checked before, what a time saver.


Yea it's great!  Now if only I could make it work again


----------



## URL

I successfully loaded a project, If a project have crashed because of for ex. a bad plugin project gets corrupted
and still works in the old version but if one install a new not a update this could be a problem... It's a wild guess


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Daniel James said:


> Most of my plugins blacklisted when I upgraded to 9. I just loaded them back in anyways with no more crashes than usual.
> 
> On a side note I hope we get curves on CC data next.
> 
> -DJ


I did upgrade from 9 to 9.5 and got only one plugin blacklisted.... I remember when I went from 8 to 9 several plugins have been blacklisted.


----------



## danielb

Hello everyone, are you saying that cubase is not working good with big monitors, 4k or 2k ? fonts are too small ? there's no way to fix that ? I was planning to buy a new 4k monitor and if it's an issue I'll keep my money...


----------



## jononotbono

When using a 4k screen, fonts are usually too small if you have a small 4k screen. I have been using a 43 inch 4k screen with Cubase 9 and at this size nothing needs scaling. It's amazing and have no issues. 

Regarding 9.5 What is it like in terms of stability? On OSX in particular? Is the GUI still laggy or has this been improved? Are there still routing issues with Rack Instruments and Midi tracks (and Ports not routing correctly)? How about the business of using Macros with Midi Devices? I have tons of questions but stability is my my concern really!


----------



## URL

Any Logical presets do not show up in L.editor, and Key common do not show, is there a change so previous presets do not work?


----------



## jononotbono

Have you copied all your settings into the new 9.5 folder? 9.5 is a new version so I predict that is where the problem lies for many not being able to find specific files such as PLE commands, LE commands, Macros, Keycommands etc


----------



## T.j.

URL said:


> Any Logical presets do not show up in L.editor, and Key common do not show, is there a change so previous presets do not work?



Copy/paste them manually (from c9.0 folder) to:
(local drive) = C:/users/username/appdata/roaming/Steinberg/Cubase 9.5_64/Presets

Some (sub)folders are missing (at least on my end), just copy the entire thing..


----------



## URL

T.j. said:


> Copy/paste them manually (from c9.0 folder) to:
> (local drive) = C:/users/username/appdata/roaming/Steinberg/Cubase 9.5_64/Presets
> 
> Some (sub)folders are missing (at least on my end), just copy the entire thing..


THANKS!!


----------



## danielb

jononotbono said:


> When using a 4k screen, fonts are usually too small if you have a small 4k screen. I have been using a 43 inch 4k screen with Cubase 9 and at this size nothing needs scaling. It's amazing and have no issues.
> !



Can't believe there's not an option to scale the fonts yet.. Incredible


----------



## C-Wave

danielb said:


> Can't believe there's not an option to scale the fonts yet.. Incredible


Have a 28 inch. running at 5k (Windows 10 fall creators update): all looks big and clear on 9.5.. even the edges are somehow crispier.


----------



## DMDComposer

Anyone experiencing more midi note hangs from kontakt/vepro since the 9.5 update?


----------



## stixman

Yes after re-analysing detect tempo in 9.5 as opposed to 9 it is now spot on


----------



## Fishforce

Hey,

if you want to use Bezier curves on CCs right now, you can also use the automation lanes.
On existing CC Data use MIDI>Functions>"Extract MIDI Automation".
If you want to write new CC data use MIDI>CC Automation Setup, and choose 'Automation Track' at the top of the dialog where 'Record Destination on conflict' is written. After that all CC data will be automatically written to automation lanes.

Best,
Mat


----------



## jononotbono

Just installed it. Amazing so far. Feels so much snappier (on OSX) than it did before with the GUI. Early days but it feels so much different. Did Steinberg rewrite something to draw waveforms when Zooming in and out in the project window because it's certainly much different for me. New UI Colour scheme controls are brilliant too! Old projects loaded without any problem. Not tested with VEPro yet but I will in a bit!


----------



## Markus Kohlprath

Can anybody tell where the folders of key command presets, templates etc are on mac osx so I can copy it? I couldn’t find it for my life.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Any chance they added the ability to be able to hide folders without hiding the tracks they contain for those working with big templates and tons of organizing folders?


----------



## URL

Most of my old projects loads into CB 9.5 -there are 2 not loading for some reason, and there must be something wrong in the project file, the strange thing is -they load into 9.030 and no problem there...Hrm


----------



## jononotbono

InLight-Tone said:


> Any chance they added the ability to be able to hide folders without hiding the tracks they contain for those working with big templates and tons of organizing folders?



I have wanted this for ages. So far my work around is... get a 43 inch 4k screen.  I'm not actually sure it's even possible. The tracks have to be stored in something and if you remove the folders where are the tracks stored? I hope my thinking is wrong because it would be a wicked feature!


----------



## InLight-Tone

jononotbono said:


> I have wanted this for ages. So far my work around is... get a 43 inch 4k screen.  I'm not actually sure it's even possible. The tracks have to be stored in something and if you remove the folders where are the tracks stored? I hope my thinking is wrong because it would be a wicked feature!


You and me both! You're probably right that it's something that can't be done. But I love having the big template with all the essential (and not so essential) stuff in your face then whittling it down to tracks with data. At the end though I wish I could hide those extra folders.

I'm on a 2K 34" at the moment but will be heading for that monitor you've got soon...


----------



## shomynik

InLight-Tone said:


> You and me both! You're probably right that it's something that can't be done. But I love having the big template with all the essential (and not so essential) stuff in your face then whittling it down to tracks with data. At the end though I wish I could hide those extra folders.
> 
> I'm on a 2K 34" at the moment but will be heading for that monitor you've got soon...


I recently replaced my huge master template for a few much leaner ones plus track presets/archives for fast importing other libraries. With track presets you are getting all your saved midi/instrument tracks with their audio outs, all named and routed.


----------



## jeremiahpena

Fishforce said:


> Hey,
> 
> if you want to use Bezier curves on CCs right now, you can also use the automation lanes.
> On existing CC Data use MIDI>Functions>"Extract MIDI Automation".
> If you want to write new CC data use MIDI>CC Automation Setup, and choose 'Automation Track' at the top of the dialog where 'Record Destination on conflict' is written. After that all CC data will be automatically written to automation lanes.
> 
> Best,
> Mat



Exactly this. I've been using only automation lanes for years, and I vastly prefer it to automation within the key editor. It's easier to immediately see the dynamic relationship between tracks, and make changes to dynamics without opening the key editor. It's also much cleaner, especially now that there's bezier curves. A crescendo can be just 2 points with a curve.

For workflow, it's good to also turn on "Reveal Parameter on Write" in the automation panel settings, and bind a keyboard shortcut to enabling/disabling write. That way the automation lane will automatically pop up when you record.


----------



## stigc56

InLight-Tone said:


> Any chance they added the ability to be able to hide folders without hiding the tracks they contain for those working with big templates and tons of organizing folders?


No it's not implemented. I have reduced the number of folders, so now it's just one folder for each group, it works better I think.


----------



## URL

Why can not a midi track be designed in the same way as an instrument track where the audio channel is integrated with the track, a future wish?


----------



## shomynik

URL said:


> Why can not a midi track be designed in the same way as an instrument track where the audio channel is integrated with the track, a future wish?


Exactly! And I am pretty sure it can be done, especially coz you CAN connect every midi track with it's audio out in the inspector.

The only reason I see why we are still not getting this feature is that it simply isn't their priority. I really wish that comes in the recent future.


----------



## jononotbono

After writing a track for hours with 9.5 and OSX Sierra... The laggyness of the GUI just isn't there anymore with OSX. No lag with Scissors. I am so happy about this! I was about to go back to PC!

However, loading a VEPro 6 server plugin (VST3) in the Rack still has the connecting Midi Track route to something random instead of it's specific Midi Track (sometimes it works but mostly it's random especially when there are more Rack Instruments). The only work around I have for this is to delete the Midi track and rack instrument. And reload. And then rinse and repeat until the midi track is correctly routed. If I don't do this and instead just manually change the Midi track routing to the correct routing, when I load my template up again from scratch, the routing is never remembered. It's been an infuriating thing for me for a while and I know other people have this problem too. Other than this, I haven't come across anything yet to complain about. Loving 9.5 so much!


----------



## URL

shomynik said:


> Exactly! And I am pretty sure it can be done, especially coz you CAN connect every midi track with it's audio out in the inspector.
> 
> The only reason I see why we are still not getting this feature is that it simply isn't their priority. I really wish that comes in the recent future.



I'm been waiting for this future a long time... it simplifies so much signal levels -routing and automation data close to the track. And one more thing, sends coming back on the same channel not on a separate audio channel.


----------



## shomynik

URL said:


> And one more thing, sends coming back on the same channel not on a separate audio channel.


Hm, not sure about that one. Why would you need that when there are inserts for that? SEND is for sending signal so you can treat it separately from the original track, it defeats it's purpose if it comes back to the same. Right?


----------



## jononotbono

Screen captured this really quickly but to demonstrate how loading a VEPro 6 server plugin (vst3) in Cubase' Rack doesn't route Midi Tracks properly.

I also have tried without a Midi track being created and creating a Midi track afterwards and connecting. However, When closing Cubase and reopening Project, the midi track has the wrong routing.


----------



## URL

shomynik said:


> Hm, not sure about that one. Why would you need that when there are inserts for that? SEND is for sending signal so you can treat it separately from the original track, it defeats it's purpose if it comes back to the same. Right?



I have hw. outboard If you send to a hw compressor it comes back on a audio channel.


----------



## shomynik

URL said:


> I have hw. outboard If you send to a hw compressor it comes back on a audio channel.


Cool. So, isn't that great to have separate tracks for dry and wet signals so you can do parallel compression?

Otherwise, if you want wet only, then your HW comp should go as an insert, right? Isn't there a way to route things so you use your hw as an insert?


----------



## shomynik

URL said:


> I have hw. outboard If you send to a hw compressor it comes back on a audio channel.


Here you go, it is done via external effects:


----------



## URL

shomynik said:


> Here you go, it is done via external effects:



Ha, thanks that was the tip of the day for me, I totally miss that part, In protools the insert comes back to the same channel, I have to try this at once


----------



## shomynik

URL said:


> Ha, thanks that was the tip of the day for me, I totally miss that part, In protools the insert comes back to the same channel, I have to try this at once


Glad to help!


----------



## dave_castaway

Here it's all ok about Vep6 and Cubase 9.5 on the same machine.

For anyone who does not automatically find the settings, preferences, commands from the previous version of cubase.

If you open for example the old Cubase 9.0 and go to: File, manage profile and save your profile, on cubase 9.5 you can load your old profile and find all what you need automatically.


----------



## URL

Anyone use Raydat and CB9, and hw, it seems that one need to create one more out/in addition to the FX ch. and Master to get the signal out to the Hw compressor?


Edit: Solved


----------



## chrisphan

Fishforce said:


> Hey,
> 
> if you want to use Bezier curves on CCs right now, you can also use the automation lanes.
> On existing CC Data use MIDI>Functions>"Extract MIDI Automation".
> If you want to write new CC data use MIDI>CC Automation Setup, and choose 'Automation Track' at the top of the dialog where 'Record Destination on conflict' is written. After that all CC data will be automatically written to automation lanes.
> 
> Best,
> Mat


Is there anything like this for non-CC modulation like Pitchbend or Aftertouch? This is the greatest Cubase tip I've ever learned btw.


----------



## dpasdernick

R. Soul said:


> Bezier curves, drag and drop browser, scale automation without points, direct offline processing alone are worth the update for me.
> Actually, any update is probably worth it for me, as I never registered my 9.0 - just waiting for this so I can upgrade for free



Me Too! Been Waiting on this update to activate.


----------



## audiophobic

Anyone figured out if there’s a way of converting a mass of points on an automation track into a simple bezier curve? Something like a “thin out data” option for automation lanes.. at the moment I write the automation from my Kenton control freak which produces a ton of data points and it would be amazing to be able to convert this to a smooth curve

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Blakus

Smooth transition to 9.5 here.

They have *definitely *done some huge GUI/graphics optimisations in this release. My large projects used to bring very sluggish metering and plugin graphical response. I also used to suffer huge video engine issues where the video would freeze constantly making it unusable in cpu intensive projects. While the cpu usage of the new engine still needs some work, it now works flawlessly for me. Plugins and meters are working smoothly even in my most intense projects.

The new features are nice. Overall, I'm extremely happy.


----------



## Bender-offender

audiophobic said:


> Anyone figured out if there’s a way of converting a mass of points on an automation track into a simple bezier curve? Something like a “thin out data” option for automation lanes.. at the moment I write the automation from my Kenton control freak which produces a ton of data points and it would be amazing to be able to convert this to a smooth curve
> 
> Cheers
> Andy



I'm not in front of my computer right now, but you need to go to the automation settings panel (not sure if that's the correct name) and one of the icons in the bottom left will bring up a settings box where you can adjust percentage-wise of how many data points are shown in the automation lanes. Something like that  I haven't messed with this in a while, but I know that's where you make this adjustment.


----------



## brett

Blakus said:


> Smooth transition to 9.5 here.
> 
> They have *definitely *done some huge GUI/graphics optimisations in this release. My large projects used to bring very sluggish metering and plugin graphical response. I also used to suffer huge video engine issues where the video would freeze constantly making it unusable in cpu intensive projects. While the cpu usage of the new engine still needs some work, it now works flawlessly for me. Plugins and meters are working smoothly even in my most intense projects.
> 
> The new features are nice. Overall, I'm extremely happy.


 
@Blakus are you on Windows or Mac? Were you using an alternative external video player?


----------



## Blakus

brett said:


> @Blakus are you on Windows or Mac? Were you using an alternative external video player?


Windows 10 here. Not using external video player. I was temporarily looking for external solutions because I couldn't get 9.0.30 to play nicely.


----------



## brett

But now the CPU hit is manageable using their new video engine?

I'm asking because I'm on Cubase 8 and score to picture and have heard how inefficient the new engine is. I don't have heaps of CPU to spare with large templates/projects


----------



## audiophobic

Bender-offender said:


> I'm not in front of my computer right now, but you need to go to the automation settings panel (not sure if that's the correct name) and one of the icons in the bottom left will bring up a settings box where you can adjust percentage-wise of how many data points are shown in the automation lanes. Something like that  I haven't messed with this in a while, but I know that's where you make this adjustment.


Excellent thanks! Found it in the Automation Panel (f6) - cog - *reduction level. *Set this from the default 50 to 90, record an automation pass (cc1 in my case) which initially inserts a load of automation points as I ride cc1. As soon as I hit stop, only the absolute key points are retained, allowing me to then go back over with the mouse and easily edit in those lovely bezier curves.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Fab

_File Browser Button _looks good, such a small but handy thing to have. Thanks ableton!


----------



## dave_castaway

For those interested, here my review and news from Cubase 9.5, in italian!


----------



## stigc56

Found a new feature - I think!! Now you can use the Metronome Click Pattern Level for Grid Line Emphasis!!
This means that Cubase now is able to display 6/8 in "2 feeling". Set the metronome to 6/8 and the pattern to 3+3 and then go to the menu right:





To me it's a huge step forward!


----------



## shomynik

It's weird to me that so many people have problems with video engine. What format/codec do you guys use?

I use MJPEG and never had problem with video in Cubase. Though other, heavily compressed formats certainly make problems (they need a great chunk of CPU for decoding), but they are not supposed to be used in Cubase anyway.


----------



## jononotbono

I didn't want to ask this question because one answer means a lot of work but... Is it best to completely rebuild a template in Cubase with each new version?

I always have done this but I'm wincing at the thought of it now.


----------



## Blakus

shomynik said:


> It's weird to me that so many people have problems with video engine. What format/codec do you guys use?
> 
> I use MJPEG and never had problem with video in Cubase. Though other, heavily compressed formats certainly make problems (they need a great chunk of CPU for decoding), but they are not supposed to be used in Cubase anyway.


The issues with the video engine appear when you are using projects that push the cpu limits. (Which unfortunately is all the time for many of us). My system for example, is more than capable of running video alongside these heavy projects, as VidPlayVST and other externally hosted video apps prove (on the same machine). The old Cubase engine also used to be able to handle this too; but the new one for whatever reason, seems to allocate resources to the video engine poorly. The codec type seems to have little effect.

But to clarify again, 9.5 seems to have resolved this for me.


----------



## shomynik

Blakus said:


> The issues with the video engine appear when you are using projects that push the cpu limits. (Which unfortunately is all the time for many of us). My system for example, is more than capable of running video alongside these heavy projects, as VidPlayVST and other externally hosted video apps prove (on the same machine). The old Cubase engine also used to be able to handle this too; but the new one for whatever reason, seems to allocate resources to the video engine poorly. The codec type seems to have little effect.
> 
> But to clarify again, 9.5 seems to have resolved this for me.



I see, interesting. I didn't know that people are referring to the new engine alone which I haven't tested much as I don't score much to picture lately. But I remember complains for the old engine as well, which I used with videos as long as an hour and more, and it worked with no problem with mjpegs exclusively coz these are just a bunch of jpegs and there is no decoding going on. The downside is, ofc, the hard disk footprint as they can be quite large.

But I guess you guys already know all of that, so... carry on, nothing to see here.


----------



## InLight-Tone

jononotbono said:


> I didn't want to ask this question because one answer means a lot of work but... Is it best to completely rebuild a template in Cubase with each new version?
> 
> I always have done this but I'm wincing at the thought of it now.


Let's hope you don't have to do that. You have as many tracks as JunkieXL!

On my end with Windows 10, I just built a template as I just re-purchased Cubase (idiot!), with over 1000+ tracks and I do the disabled track method, and I am so happy to report that save times are maybe 2 seconds. I am so pleased. I don't have all the expression and drum maps loaded yet, so hopefully that doesn't change things, but this 9.5 version really loads and saves quickly...


----------



## T-Funk

I have not used Cubase since the SX/SL 1 versions were available. However, due to an additional discount, which was originally intended to attract Sonar users, I bought a Cubase Pro 9.5 competitive crossgrade today.

In light of moving away from my hometown a few years ago, the cloud collaboration features of Cubase highly captured my interest. I am looking forward to using the software later tonight and compare it to my other DAWs (Samplitude Pro X3 Suite, Studio One 3 Professional and Digital Performer 9).


----------



## shomynik

The one feature that makes me immensely happy is the new metronome sounds. I LOVE that vintage spike sound , I think Logic guys use something similar and I was always so jealous of it! 
Now every time I activate it I am like


----------



## Synthmorph

Going through *ALL* Cubase 9.5 *new features* and a basic review.
If you want to know *each and every new feature* (even the kind of hidden ones!) and *where* to find them, then it's worth watching.


----------



## shomynik

Just to report, if somebody's thinking about updating... I am back to 9.0.3.

9.5 is the most buggy version ever. They are fully letting public beta testing it.


----------



## Kony

9.5 Pro works perfectly over here. I'm on Windows 10 btw


----------



## shomynik

Kony said:


> 9.5 Pro works perfectly over here. I'm on Windows 10 btw


Glad it works for you, I guess it's workfliw dependable, but for me and the others on the steinberg forum, it's very unpleasent.

Don't remember ever that many reported issues.


----------



## Vik

shomynik said:


> Just to report, if somebody's thinking about updating... I am back to 9.0.3.
> 
> 9.5 is the most buggy version ever. They are fully letting public beta testing it.


On Mac or PC?


----------



## shomynik

Vik said:


> On Mac or PC?


Ah, sry. 9.5 pro on win 10


----------



## Kony

shomynik said:


> I guess it's workfliw dependable


Or workstation


----------



## shomynik

Kony said:


> Or workstation


I always check that first, then look at the forums. Many people with same issues, plus I didn't have those problems with 9.0.3. If it doesn't work for me and works for you, chances are it can go either way for others.

I am not trying to trash Steinberg here but to give a headz up to the working people who's jobs depends on this daw. I made a mistake and jumped right on it, others are probably much wiser.


----------



## Kony

shomynik said:


> I always check that first, then look at the forums. Many people with same issues, plus I didn't have those problems with 9.0.3. If it doesn't work for me and works for you, chances are it can go either way for others.
> 
> I am not trying to trash Steinberg here but to give a headz up to the working people who's jobs depends on this daw. I made a mistake and jumped right on it, others are probably much wiser.


It could go either way since everyone's set-up is different. So it doesn't help to generalise which you did by saying it's buggy without offering any additional info such as operating system or even which version of 9.5 you were talking about, or even PC build. For all I know, most of the people who are complaining about it visit buggy websites and have registry issues. My DAW PC is offline mainly so....

You also make a comment about "many people" having the same issues with it ... it's the first I've heard about it over here at VI-C and 9.5's been out for almost a month? What are the buggy issues you're making sweeping generalisations about anyway?


----------



## jamwerks

Not saying that it's the case of anyone here, but using cracked plugins inside a daw can make it buggy.


----------



## shomynik

Kony said:


> It could go either way since everyone's set-up is different. So it doesn't help to generalise which you did by saying it's buggy without offering any additional info such as operating system or even which version of 9.5 you were talking about, or even PC build. For all I know, most of the people who are complaining about it visit buggy websites and have registry issues. My DAW PC is offline mainly so....
> 
> You also make a comment about "many people" having the same issues with it ... it's the first I've heard about it over here at VI-C and 9.5's been out for almost a month? What are the buggy issues you're making sweeping generalisations about anyway?



Ok, right... I am in the middle of the project, so not having much time for else but the music I just wanted to say like - beware all. But fair enough, here are some problems i am facing:

1 - Mix Console History doesn't work, or actually stops working after some time upon opening a project.
https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=253&t=126679

2 - Infinite key editor windows (I reported this issue, you can try and reproduce it ...very annoying with my workflow)
https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=253&t=128056

3 - My automated VCA faders going wild as in changing values on their own, jumping on different values.

4 - And very annoying thing with some lag between mouse click and activating range/area selection thing.

All of this working fine on 9.0.3 on my system.


----------



## shomynik

jamwerks said:


> Not saying that it's the case of anyone here, but using cracked plugins inside a daw can make it buggy.


Don't have any plugin specific problems (or crashes), nor do i use anything cracked. But sure, I guess many people are having problems related to that and reporting as a daw specific problem.


----------



## Kony

shomynik said:


> Ok, right... I am in the middle of the project, so not having much time for else but the music I just wanted to say like - beware all. But fair enough, here are some problems i am facing:
> 
> 1 - Mix Console History doesn't work, or actually stops working after some time upon opening a project.
> https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=253&t=126679
> 
> 2 - Infinite key editor windows (I reported this issue, you can try and reproduce it ...very annoying with my workflow)
> https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=253&t=128056
> 
> 3 - My automated VCA faders going wild as in changing values on their own, jumping on different values.
> 
> 4 - And very annoying thing with some lag between mouse click and activating range/area selection thing.
> 
> All of this working fine on 9.0.3 on my system.


I agree with you on point 4 - doesn't happen often for me but annoying when it does.


----------



## Kony

shomynik said:


> Don't remember ever that many reported issues.


Not that many by your own reckoning. One of the two links is a post only made by you and nobody else about infinite key editor windows, the other is from some people complaining about losing mixer history ... and that's it. Hardly a lot of issues being reported really, would you say? Couple of minor bugs which I wouldn't revert back over


----------



## holywilly

A quick question, does Cubase Pro 9.5 run on OS X Yosemite?

I roll back from 9.0.3 to 9.0.2 because the 9.0.3 does not import audio when I import video into Cubase. Does 9.5 fix this issue?

I’m running Mac Pro 6,1.


----------



## shomynik

Kony said:


> Not that many by your own reckoning. One of the two links is a post only made by you and nobody else about infinite key editor windows, the other is from some people complaining about losing mixer history ... and that's it. Hardly a lot of issues being reported really, would you say? Couple of minor bugs which I wouldn't revert back over


Enough to be totally frustrated. Mix console undo/redo which works then doesnt. Tens of key editor windows in the background making a 2-3 sec graphic lag whatever i do (have you tried it?). VCA changing my mix constantly.

And others reporting a huge number of issues:

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewforum.php?f=253

It just seems to me it's very problematic version. That's all.

Sure, if it doesn't look that bad to you, than I guess you met worse. Great.


----------



## Paul Grymaud




----------



## jononotbono

On OSX I no longer have any GUI problems. 9.5 is by far the greatest version of Cubase I have ever used. It is like a different DAW comparing it to Cubase 9 (for me). Sure, there are still a few bugs but nothing serious. Obviously I have, like most, a wish list of feature requests and updates to specific features but since installing 9.5, I haven't had a single crash. And I'm loving the new features in 9.5. I was so close to moving back to PC if the GUI problems weren't fixed.


----------



## JacquesMathias

I like this version and how it looks however I am experiencing a lot of problems:

1) Automation seems to be a bit messy. Sends ON/OFF seems to not work all the time - when you automate it. 

2) Loading previously saved Instrument Tracks (with VST Expression Maps, something I use a LOT), does not reload the VST Expression Maps. Ouch.

3) I have Cubase 8.5, 9.0 and 9.5 installed on my PC (Windows 10). Cubase 8.5 will load all the Instrument Tracks with its VST Expression Maps perfectly, even the ones created on 9.5, so at least a way to reload the track preset, save its Expression Map, and the load it again when using Cubase 9.5


Am I the only one?


----------



## NYC Composer

JacquesMathias said:


> I like this version and how it looks however I am experiencing a lot of problems:
> 
> 1) Automation seems to be a bit messy. Sends ON/OFF seems to not work all the time - when you automate it.
> 
> 2) Loading previously saved Instrument Tracks (with VST Expression Maps, something I use a LOT), does not reload the VST Expression Maps. Ouch.
> 
> 3) I have Cubase 8.5, 9.0 and 9.5 installed on my PC (Windows 10). Cubase 8.5 will load all the Instrument Tracks with its VST Expression Maps perfectly, even the ones created on 9.5, so at least a way to reload the track preset, save its Expression Map, and the load it again when using Cubase 9.5
> 
> 
> Am I the only one?


I have a very old version of Cubase (6.02). I was able to automate inserts but not sends. Did they implement the automating of (on and off) sends since?


----------



## Kony

shomynik said:


> Sure, if it doesn't look that bad to you, than I guess you met worse. Great.


Not really, I'm just not having as bad an experience as you must be. The only bug is the point 4 which I agreed with you about - and that happens rarely for me. I get that you are trying to help but it came across a bit over the top since you might be having specific problems which others aren't. And yes, I have checked out the Steinberg forums and there are just as many bug reports with version 9 as there are with 9.5. I only upgraded to 9.5 after hearing experienced composers saying great things about it here on VI-C, especially the improved video engine performance....


----------



## Kony

shomynik said:


> Enough to be totally frustrated. Mix console undo/redo which works then doesnt. Tens of key editor windows in the background making a 2-3 sec graphic lag whatever i do (have you tried it?). VCA changing my mix constantly.


By the way, I honestly and sincerely hope these bugs are fixed for you as soon as possible


----------



## shomynik

Kony said:


> By the way, I honestly and sincerely hope these bugs are fixed for you as soon as possible


Thanks man  And I totally get what you're saying, I was somewhat hasty and blunt. I actually can't wait to go back to 9.5, I love the new features, and I'm pretty sure we can expect an update/fix very soon.

Best!


----------



## jonathanwright

I've found 9.5 to be much more stable (Mac) then 9.

Direct Offline Processing is a bit half baked though.


----------



## Synthmorph

jonathanwright said:


> Direct Offline Processing is a bit half baked though.


And lacks of great features can be found in the Nuendo version. This stuff is amazing, yet quite buggy. Hopefully this is top priority to fix!


----------



## Ajn

Why is Cubase 9.5 showing "missing thumbnails" when I import any video. How do I fix this, I cannot get it right.
I am doind sound effects on a video. I put the effects properly synced with the video, but when I play, the video and sound appears to lag in 9.5. This works properly in Cubase 9 though. Can anyone help me find the solution?


----------



## Noam Guterman

9.5.10 update is out


----------



## Rob Elliott

9.5.10 seems to have reduced the occurrence of asio/cpu spikes. Very welcomed (on W7)


----------



## Kony

Daniel James said:


> Most of my plugins blacklisted when I upgraded to 9. I just loaded them back in anyways with no more crashes than usual.


I keep getting a "reactivating the plug-in failed" message when trying to remove ozone 8 from the blacklist (64 bit). It's still appearing and working in Cubase though. Is this what you meant by loading them back in?


----------



## Kony

Kony said:


> I keep getting a "reactivating the plug-in failed" message when trying to remove ozone 8 from the blacklist (64 bit). It's still appearing and working in Cubase though. Is this what you meant by loading them back in?


I've worked it out - I'll start a new thread about this in case others are experiencing this problem


----------



## synthetic

I'm on 9.5.10, and I'm still getting the huge performance hits for video calls. Like opening or closing an editor, selecting a track, all the audio drops out for a second or two. Never saw this in Cubase 9. Really sucks! (I know I should use the bottom drawer for editing but I don't like it, I like using my whole 30" monitor.)


----------



## chrisphan

does anyone have problem importing video to Cubase 9.5?


----------



## Kony

Working okay for me


----------



## Noam Guterman

chrisphan said:


> does anyone have problem importing video to Cubase 9.5?


please elaborate


----------



## chrisphan

Noam Guterman said:


> please elaborate


I simply can't import any video file to Cubase although it doesn't give me any error. The exact same files work with 8.5


----------



## Noam Guterman

chrisphan said:


> I simply can't import any video file to Cubase although it doesn't give me any error. The exact same files work with 8.5


Dragging the video? Or importing through the menu? and also, did you try to run as Administrator? Or not as Administrator?


----------



## JPQ

Its little offtopic i tired test Cubase 9.5 on my os x machine but now (i feel worked earlier better) its always crash when i try open file or save file why?
otherwie looks very fine if switch my music production to pc side.(memory and cpu and hd reasons). Main part of error is: EXC_BAD_INSTRUCTION (SIGILL)
i found com.apple.main-thread which gives it when i do what i sayed.


----------



## benmrx

JPQ said:


> Its little offtopic i tired test Cubase 9.5 on my os x machine but now (i feel worked earlier better) its always crash when i try open file or save file why?
> otherwie looks very fine if switch my music production to pc side.(memory and cpu and hd reasons). Main part of error is: EXC_BAD_INSTRUCTION (SIGILL)



Out of curiosity, which version of OSX?


----------



## JPQ

benmrx said:


> Out of curiosity, which version of OSX?


10.10.3
and you can ask anything more if needed i try give ansvers. i really want get this working becouse i very likely go pc and cubase side form mac and logic side.


----------



## JPQ

Now i selected save new version starts draw file request interface transparent and small. and then crash.


----------



## JPQ

They look like they talk needs 10.11. i cannot uprade and funny thing all other things worked so well. and i feel its more responsive than Logic.(old 9.1.8 i dont know X). I cannot upgrade my all plugins dont like more recent os versions.


----------



## chrisphan

Noam Guterman said:


> Dragging the video? Or importing through the menu? and also, did you try to run as Administrator? Or not as Administrator?


I've tried both methods, with and without running as admin. What even weirder is I've also tried Importing audio from video and even that did work. I'm still waiting for a response from them.


----------



## jamwerks

Anybody run into the new "click sound presets" completely disappearing? It's happened over here


----------



## goalie composer

I am still having significant issues with ASIO spikes (version 9.5.10) on my Mac Pro. Anyone else?


----------

